# ATO: Helping small businesses in dispute



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:


*Helping small businesses in dispute*









*22 February 2019*
We recognise that some taxpayers involved in an objection or dispute process may be at a disadvantage. Significant or exceptional personal circumstances and the inability to afford representation may contribute to being in dispute.
If you're involved in a dispute process with us you may be able to access our new service, Dispute Assist, which aims to support self-represented individuals and small businesses.
Dispute Assist can support you if:
you lodge an objection
your objection isn't lodged by a formal representative or you no longer have a representative
you indicate that you are suffering from significant or exceptional circumstances.

Dispute Assist provides access to our experienced and independent guides who will:
connect you with the right people
ensure all options are explored
provide assurance that your dispute has been handled fairly
help you access processes to support you in moving forward.

*Next steps:*
Watch our short video that explains Dispute AssistExternal Link
Discuss your eligibility for the service by contacting [email protected]

*Find out about:*
Dispute Assist

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...g-small-businesses-in-dispute/?sbnews20190313)


----------

